# rabbit with ear infection



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

aneighbor has aboandoned their rabbit and he has an ear infection. he is a cute kittle guy . he can only hop a few steps and falls over or matts himself out. the cats are stalking him and when i took him to their house to tell them they just said to leave himin their back yard that they didnt even have his hutch anymore. I had alot of unexpected medical costs but the vet said when another neighbor took it to the vet that he has an ear infection but cant afford the meds . Does anyone have any suggestions for care? /organizations? home remedies. i have him in a carrier on my porch but im sure he is not well. thanks for any tips.sorry for typos. working with one eye these days. im gonna see if i can find out what vet they took him to


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I will try and see if I can dig up the info I had when we had a rabbit. Is his head tilted? Kinda acts drunk?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say your neighbour needs a kick in the a##, some people should never have animals  Sorry i have no experience with rabbits wish I could help, but am sure someone here on BCA will able to help.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok first off roll towels and prop on either side of the rabbit. That will prevent rolling and a possible hematoma. A stuffed animal will help comfort him as well. I will look to see if I can get Meclizine (to control the dizziness) and penicillin G combo without a prescription still for you. If you keep the rabbit, you are in for a long haul for treatment. This is the only way I can think to save you money. Feel free to pm me for more information 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I would say your neighbour needs a kick in the a##, some people should never have animals  Sorry i have no experience with rabbits wish I could help, but am sure someone here on BCA will able to help.


No kidding! It makes my blood boil!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a rabbit rescue society in Vancouver that does some great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the concern. some neighbors have gotten together and are taking the rabbit to the vet and sharecosting to save the little guy. iw ill pass the info on. thanks again to all. he willt hen be rehomed where he will be loved.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

onefishtwofish said:


> thanks for all the concern. some neighbors have gotten together and are taking the rabbit to the vet and sharecosting to save the little guy. iw ill pass the info on. thanks again to all. he willt hen be rehomed where he will be loved.


Fantastic news! Thank you for helping him.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kathy you have a big heart, good job


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

update: the bunny has been to the vet 2 times now and creative ways have gotten his meds into him and he is feeling way better. still a bit of tipping but was quick like a bunny to run away at the first chnace. he is living with a family has has 6 cats so he is with true animal lovers and gets lots of hugs and kisses. and has a big patio to run on so he doesnt get cage bound. i will see if they can email me some pics. he has put some weight back on and his coat is looking good.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice, happy to hear some good news about the rabbit.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Awww! That's great! Thank you for the update 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

